# Coding and Billing For Er Docs



## sherryc (Nov 1, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know the going rate per chart  for coding and billing for the emergency physicians?


----------



## jimbo1231 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Depends*

Coding is usually charged on a per chart basis. Billing is usually charged on a % of collections. Usually the coding is included in the % of billing contracts. These days ED billing contracts are in the 6-9% of collections range. Coding can really vary. I charged 2.25 per chart. But prices have been driven down by off shoring of coding. But domestic I think is still 2-3.00 per chart for physician coding. Maybe 3-5.00 gor facility. Way less if sent to India.

Jim


----------



## sherryc (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Jim for your help.


----------



## yashicajackson9@yahoo.com (Dec 2, 2010)

sherryc said:


> Does anyone happen to know the going rate per chart  for coding and billing for the emergency physicians?


Probably about 3.00 per chart. Coding is usually charged on a per chart basis. Billing is usually charged on a % of collections. Usually the coding is included in the % of billing contracts. These days ED billing contracts are in the 6-9% of collections range. Coding can really vary. I charged 2.25 per chart. But prices have been driven down by off shoring of coding. But domestic I think is still 2-3.00 per chart for physician coding. Maybe 3-5.00 gor facility. Way less if sent to India.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jan 5, 2011)

wow...thanks for the info...wow


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jan 6, 2011)

*ED Coding and Billing*

Just wondering if your wow was prices seem high or low. Do you have an ED coding/billing opportunnity?

Jim S.


----------

